# car seat leaning in the middle seat--help?



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

DS2's convertible car seat leans way too much when I put it in the middle seat, because of the buckle. This normally isn't a problem, because both boys sit at one end of the back; however, we have some guests, and I put DS2 in the middle so that another passenger can easily get into our backseat. Anyway, the seat just leans to one side like crazy, and it's driving me crazy! Are there any solutions to this? I mean, I know people have car seats in the middle seat, so there must be some way to fix it, right?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You can install with alocking clip instead of locking the seat belt.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm sorry but I don't really understand what you mean. I don't know as much about car seats as a lot of you ladies. (admittedly)


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

Instead of using the regular seat belt, you can use a locking clip to force the belt to a particular length rather than relying on the seat belt to tighten up for you (and therefore make it tilt). It's kind of an H shape, probably brass coloured, and should be on the underside or back of your seat somewhere, you've maybe never even removed it. There should be instructions in your manual for how to install with a locking clip.

This install should likely require two people though - one to brace the seat tight while the other forces the belt into the buckle. It does take some trial and error because sometimes you think you've done it tight enough, go to plug it in, and there's too much slack - you have to undo it and readjust the location of the locking clip and redo it.


----------



## surrogate (Oct 10, 2009)

if it does it over time just uninstall it and reinstall it every once in awhile, or move it to a diff spot. That is why i liked my seats with lockoffs lol, no leaning


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you have a lap-only belt in the middle, you can't use a locking clip.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

It's not a lap belt in the middle...OK. I think I understand, and I think I've seen the thing you're talking about. I'll go investigate.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I found the locking clip, but I just can't figure it out or get it tight enough...so I'm just gonna put the seat back where it normally goes. Maybe I can have a car seat tech help me out or something.


----------

